# Woody Choc Lab



## choclabwoody (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi
This is my pet dog, Woody who is a Chocolate Labrador and is nearly 12 months old. I have only had him for 3 weeks now and slowly adjusting to owning my first dog.

Woody is quite playful and has a good temperament but does have a few problems that needs sorting out.


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

:thumbup: Woody is lovely looking


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

There's a few Labrador folk on here, and a couple of us are slightly biased towards the brown variety 

Did you get Woody as a rescue dog? And welcome to the forum btw, these are my two numpty brown girls


----------



## dragon33 (Sep 17, 2011)

Thats actually a really good pic you can see that cheeky sort of twinkle in his eyes as if hes planing something.


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Lovely picture best of luck with woody


----------



## choclabwoody (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi
Thanks for replying and leaving lovely comments, I got Woody from a couple who couldn't look after him any longer. I seen the Advert on one of the websites for selling dogs. I wanted a dog and quite fancied a Labrador but I didn't fancy the usual yellow or black so opted for chocolate.

He was advertised weeks earlier before I got him and I thought he would of been snapped up by then and was quite amazed to see him advertised again. Anyhow, I went up to see him and wasn't quite sure what I was looking for or doing so just bought him.

I have had him now for just over a month and he is now 12 months old. He is now learning how to do a man wee as he normally wees like a girl most times. He still has a few problems but hopefully with time he will get over them.

*Sleeping_Lion*, that's a lovely photo of your girls, they look so cuddly, how old are they?

*dragon33*, he is very cheeky at times and always looks very innocent.


----------



## CKD1 (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh Woody is exceptionally handsome :001_wub:


----------



## KatrinaAnn (Jan 4, 2012)

Adorable! I love Labradors :001_wub:


----------

